# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma V1.0.3.1 Improved TempRoot,Android Connectivity & Authentification Corrected

## mohamed73

What's new ?   * UPDATE for SAMSUNG/HTC and other ANDROID BASED MODELS*  * IMPROVED ANDROID COMMUNICATION**CORRECTED AUTHENTIFICATION ASKING TO MANY TIMES FOR NEW MODELS**  IMPROVED TEMPROOT/PERMROOT SOLUTION*     *PS. Please Post Bugs Reports with Complete details...*   *Details you have to Post like this. 
Name of model:
Name of Firmware/Baseband etc:
Screen shot of software: 
Complete Details of problem:*       *You can post Bug Reports in this thread: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Success Stories:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow us on Facebook 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

